# UAC TechnoHunt League



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey UAC Finally got the TechnoHunt Back up and running. They are going to run a league for 12 weeks that runs off a handicap. They are giving away a new Mathews or Hoyt bow to each of the winning two man team! Packs and passes to other winners. $150 for 12 weeks, and a good chance to win. I know I will be there and should be some great fun! Hope to see you guys there too!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

When does it start?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there a recurve division? 8)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Is there a recurve division? 8)


Yes they do on scout night. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a recurve division? 8)
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Just kidding Tex. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, laugh it up cowboy.

That'd be some pretty embarrassing chit, gettin out shot by a girl scout with a recurve. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, laugh it up cowboy.
> 
> That'd be some pretty embarrassing chit, gettin out shot by a girl scout with a recurve. 8)


That'll be the day! :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK Curley, lets get the details if you've got em.

When, Time, Can I come and compete with you speed bow guys?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't care what the rules are, you could not compete with this speed bow guy.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> OK Curley, lets get the details if you've got em.
> 
> When, Time, Can I come and compete with you speed bow guys?


I'm not sure "compete" is the right word. Play, shoot, attend, watch, and/or hang out would all be acceptable substitutes.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I don't care what the rules are, you could not compete with this speed bow guy.


Maybe not in a controlled environment...



> I'm not sure "compete" is the right word. Play, shoot, attend, watch, and/or hang out would all be acceptable substitutes.


Oh, don't you rely on it! Techno is a pretty level playing field if you ask me...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

In order to be in this "Techno" league will we have to wear silk man blouses, and arrive in Porsche 911's, while speaking in a girly German accent? And who will provide the glow sticks?


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry Guys, been out sick. But the League will Start May 19. Your team will pick a day and time that works best for you. Shoot 1/2 an hour each week, and the scores will be printed off, and posted each week. Runs off of a handicap, so you recurve guys can stick it out! Runs for 12 weeks, winners get a Mathews DXT or Hoyt Katera , or $825 Gift Certificate to the shop, whatever is preferred. Hope that answers some questions!


----------

